

"Profits are better served by making an algorithm secret" (about RC4) (1994) - yuhong
https://groups.google.com/d/msg/sci.crypt/TPS_Ix7aTJ4/YoOETQh46uUJ

======
yuhong
Anyone noticed it has been 20 years since RC4 was publicly reverse engineered,
BTW?

